# My possible new doe mini lop



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Totally tempting fate with this one but as Ive arranged a day to go get her Im gonna hope its okay.

As the lovely Lil Miss has agreed to look after my lionhead cross buck as he was not getting along with my lop, Ive decided I need to get a doe to hopefully bond with my remaining neutered boy.

And her she is, hopefully, a lilac otter butterfly (where does otter come into this, Im unsure!) mini lop doe:

*owners picture, hope they dont mind*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooh I DO like this!!!!!!!!!!!

She is stunning...wow those ears!!!!!!!!!! Hope it works out! xx


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Far toooooooo cute! Aw!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awwww shes beautiful hun, when will you be collecting her?

as for otter, its a colour pattern, i dont see any on that picture, but it could be the angle...

this picture is a lilac otter, the otter is the markings round the chin and belly, and ticking on the sides
http://www.nndrc.co.uk/images/lilac otter.JPG


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> awwww shes beautiful hun, when will you be collecting her?
> 
> as for otter, its a colour pattern, i dont see any on that picture, but it could be the angle...
> 
> ...


I thought that, the paler ness round the side. Maybe she just has put otter instead of butterfly or got confused. Shes an ex breeding doe whose being rehomed due to not raising litters. I'll ask her when I go about it. Im gonna nip round after I see you as shes in Rotherham which is ten mins from you so may as well whilst I'm down souff!
I dont know whether to take her whilst I'm there on Fri or wait a bit (as per my PM to you earlier...) Trying to think whats best for my lop...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

aww hun, i know, if you have everything set up for her already take her while you are down here if you think shes what you need, i would maybe ask the woman if you can take your lop down to see if he likes her before you get her, may not be ideal though with the journey?
cookie will be fine here, you dont need to worry about him, you arent replacing him, you just need to do whats best for your other bun

also.... are you calling me a southerner   :lol:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

You're practically a cockney!

I was thinking about that but, its an hour there, and then meeting up with you, driving to her, and back... I think it might be a bit cruel, especially with the heat at the moment. 

She has said she'll take her back if there are any issues with the rehome, she seems nice, rehoming for a genuine reason and asked me a tonne of questions before she agreed to let me come down so I'm hopeful... I have two big cages for the initial meeting and then I can neutralise the run and get that all ready for them (i got so much stuff today I think im gonna move in) so I am hopefully we can swap new 'happy bun' pics soon


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

CHEEK!!!!, for that you best really bring me a shetland pony!!!

yeah its the journey that would concern me too, if shes willing to take her back if theres any problems then go for it hun

hopefully your lop will love his new girl friend, whats his name by the way, feel mean refering to his as your lop :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks like you found one then! hope all goes well
DT


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> CHEEK!!!!, for that you best really bring me a shetland pony!!!
> 
> yeah its the journey that would concern me too, if shes willing to take her back if theres any problems then go for it hun
> 
> hopefully your lop will love his new girl friend, whats his name by the way, feel mean refering to his as your lop :lol:


Its Bugsy hahah I didnt name him (didnt name either of my buns actually being rescues, and the girl Im getting is Lily already so shall see if that sticks!) I usually call him Bugs but then im like god people will think I named him after Bugs Bunny! Bugs is cute though.... lol

Yep, thanks for your help DT! That seal point person was a little odd and then didnt reply to me, obviously not meant to be!


----------

